# Forenbersicht > Wer? Wo? Wann? >  >  LOST am 19.11. in Heiligenhafen: JP Single Thruster 99 l Pro Edition

## will-tzrfn

Hallo zusammen,
ich war am Freitag den 19.11. surfen in Heiligenhafen. Bei einer missglckten Halse ist die untere Schraube aus meinem Powerjoint rausgerissen. Mein Board wurde von dem starken Wind sofort abgetrieben. Ich habe noch 1 Minute versucht hinterherzuschwimmen, konnte es aber nicht mehr einholen:-(

Falls also jemand an einem Strand in der Nhe (Groenbrode oder so) mein Board gefunden hat, bitte bei mir melden! Es ist mir auf jeden Fall auch einen satten Finderlohn wert!

Das Ganze ist natrlich auch weit drauen und nicht nah am Land passiert. Ich bin dann erstmal zurck zu meinem Segel. Da kam zum Glck gerade ein anderer Surfer. Der hat mir auch sofort geholfen. Er hat mich zurck zum Strand gezogen und ich konnte sogar noch mein Rigg retten :Happy:  Falls du hier mitliest: Tausend Dank nochmal! Du hast mich echt gerettet, vielleicht sogar mein Leben Schick mir deine Adresse und ich bringe dir den versprochenen Bierkasten vorbei!

----------


## KIV

Viel Glck bei der Suche! Schreib das auf jeden Fall auch noch in die entsprechende Kategorie in den Kleinanzeigen und den anderen Foren (surf-magazin, surf-forum.com, oase,...)
Der Wasserschutzpolizei solltest Du das auch melden, sonst suchen die am Ende noch nach einem schwimmenden Surfer ohne Brett...

Wie hat der Kollege Dich denn rausbekommen..? Du mit Rigg an seiner Fuschlaufe hngend? 
Ich hoffe, dass Du durch die Aktion nicht Euch beide in Gefahr gebracht hast.
Bei der Temperatur ist das ja echt kein Spa...

----------


## will-tzrfn

Moin,
ja, hab ich schon bei den anderen Foren reingestellt. Die Wasserschutzpolizei habe ich auch schon angerufen, die waren sehr nett und haben meine Daten aufgenommen. Leider ist das Surfbrett noch nicht aufgetaucht.
Beim Abschleppen hab ich mich wirklich an der hinteren Fuschlaufe festgehalten und in der anderen Hand das Rigg festgehalten. Es hat zwar eine Weile gedauert, ging aber eigentlich ganz gut. Letzten Donnerstag war es auch noch relativ warm. Gefhrlich fand ich es nicht. Klar wenn es noch klter gewesen wre, htte ich das Rigg auch noch allein lassen mssen...
Habe mir jetzt von Chinook einen hoffentlich stabileren Mastfu gekauft. Bei meinem alten hatte ich den Powerpoint aber auch ausgetauscht, das letzte mal vor ca. 1,5 Jahren.

----------


## Surf Maniac

Hoffentlich findet es sich noch!

Bei welchem Mastfu auer Chinook kann man denn den Powerjoint austauschen?

----------


## will-tzrfn

Hi,
ich hatte den Mastfu "Wave Base" von Gun Sails. Der zweite bei folgendem Link:

http://www.gunsails.de/zubehor/mastfuesse.html

Hat nicht jeder Powerjoint jeweils ein eingelassenes Gewinde oben und unten? Ich hatte bei meinem Mastfu den Pin oben rausgeschraubt und unten ebenfalls den Teil abgeschraubt, dabei den Powerjoint mit einer groen Zange festgehalten...
Bei mir ist das untere eingelassenen Gewinde rausgebrochen. Da hat dieses Gurtband auch nix gebracht.

Jetzt habe ich mir diesen Mastfu gekauft:

https://www.handmade.de/de/?ziel=2&c...prod_nr=CHWB08

Oberer und unterer Teil sind aus einem Stck gedreht (also das Metall). Wenn jetzt der Joint reisst oder die Aufnahme, dann hlt noch das Seil, so dass zumindest nicht Board und Rigg getrennt werden und man hoffentlich noch zurck zum Strand dmpeln kann. 

Vielleicht stell ich auch noch auf US-Pin-System um...

----------


## KIV

> Hoffentlich findet es sich noch!
> 
> Bei welchem Mastfu auer Chinook kann man denn den Powerjoint austauschen?



Bei meiner North Race Base (heit die so..?) und bei dem neuen Click-Dings von North geht das auf jeden Fall.
Das sind allerdings mW sog. 'Tendon', bei der Chinook ebenfalls. Nur die klobigen schwarzen Gummi-Teile (oben und unten dicker) heien Powerjoint.
Beide Systeme lassen sich vermutlich bei allen Herstellern irgendwie tauschen.

Zur Montage: Vielleicht darf man den Powerjoint nicht wie oben angegeben 'mit der Zange' festhalten. Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass durch ein zu hohes Drehmoment der Gewindeeinsatz ausreit. Besser wre vermutlich der Einsatz von Loktite Schraubenkleber und dann nur 'gut handfest' andrehen.

----------


## Surf Maniac

> Hi,
> ich hatte den Mastfu "Wave Base" von Gun Sails. Der zweite bei folgendem Link:
> 
> http://www.gunsails.de/zubehor/mastfuesse.html
> 
> Hat nicht jeder Powerjoint jeweils ein eingelassenes Gewinde oben und unten? Ich hatte bei meinem Mastfu den Pin oben rausgeschraubt und unten ebenfalls den Teil abgeschraubt, dabei den Powerjoint mit einer groen Zange festgehalten...
> Bei mir ist das untere eingelassenen Gewinde rausgebrochen. Da hat dieses Gurtband auch nix gebracht.
> 
> Jetzt habe ich mir diesen Mastfu gekauft:
> ...




Hi,

ja, zumindest Boge Powerjoints haben unten und oben eine Gewinde, doch bekommt man bei vielen Mastfen das untere Gewinde nicht gelst, da die Mastfe von unten absichtlich verschlossen sind.

Mir geht es bei meiner Frage nur um Mastfe mit Powerjoint (PJ).
Dass man Tendons austauschen kann, ist klar.

Hast du mal ein Foto von deinem Gun Mastfu mit unten gelsten PJ?
Ansicht von oben in den Mastfu bei demontiertem PJ und PJ von unten mit Insert des Mastfues.
(Momentan kannst du natrlich noch keine Fotos des Mastfues einstellen, da er sich noch an deinem Board befindet, aber Fotos des Powerjonts von unten und der Seite mit Herstelleraufdruck wren mglich).

Generell wrde ich mir niemals ein so sicherheitsrelevantes Teil von Gun kaufen.
Bei einem Messebesuch erhielt ich nur fragwrdige Antworten, als ich nach einer Austauschmglichkeit des PJ fragte.
Das ist aber nicht der Grund, nichts zu kaufen, sondern der, dass teilweise keine Boge Joints mehr verwendet werden.
Das wohl aus Kostengrnden.
Man riecht diese Nicht-Boge-Joints im Neuzustand schon aus einem Meter Entfernung.

Mglicherweise ist dies der Grund fr das Versagen deines PJ und somit fr den Verlust deines Boards.
Ist auf deinem PJ der Name "Boge" vermerkt?

Falls nein, knntest du mal bitte die Tage Fotos des PJs einstellen?






> Beide Systeme lassen sich vermutlich bei allen Herstellern irgendwie tauschen.



Leider ist das eben nicht der Fall. Um Tendon gehts mir nicht.
Es gibt kaum noch PJ Mastfe, von Chinook abgesehen, wo man das Verschleiteil austauschen kann.
Man muss immer den kompletten PJ-Mastfu (Preis je nach Hersteller und Modell 30-100 ) neu kaufen.
Ein neuer Boge PJ kostet nur 12 .
Der komplette Mastfu ist bei diesen Herstellern ein Wegwerfartikel => Gewinnmaximierung.

----------


## will-tzrfn

Moin,

hier 2 Fotos vom Rest meines Mastfues. Der untere Teil schwimmt mit meinem Board wohl noch irgendwo auf der Ostsee...

Den Powerjoint habe ich wie gesagt schon einmal getauscht. Wie auf dem einen Bild zu sehen ist der Powerjoint von Boge. Das unten eingelassene Gewinde ist halt rausgerissen...

----------


## Ralph

So was habe ich noch nicht gesehen. Ich kann nicht erkennen, wo der Riss innen weiterluft, aber der Kunststoff ist vom Insert "gesprengt" worden. Das knnte in der Tat passieren, wenn man den Joint sehr gut fixiert (ob das mit einer Zange mglich ist?), und mit groem Hebel den Gewindestift anzieht. Da wre aber wirklich Gewalt ntig. Oder aber, der Kunststoff war, vielleicht aufgrund eines Fehlers beim Spritzen, zu sprde, und brach nach und nach durch die Kerbwirkung vom Innen-Sechskant. Hab auch noch nie einen Bogejoint aus blauem Material gesehen. Von wann ist der denn?
Sollte man eigentlich zur Analyse an Boge schicken. 

Aber gut, da Du heil zurckgekommen bist.

Gru

Ralph

----------


## Surf Maniac

Danke fr die Fotos!
So etwas habe ich auch noch nie gesehen.
Vielleicht wurde der PJ bei der Neumontage sehr fest angezogen, aber mglicherweise liegt auch ein Materialfehler vor.
Wenn bei der Montage zum Gegenhalten eine Zange benutzt wurde, knnte es sein, dass die Kunststoffhlse beschdigt wurde.

Weit du noch, was vorher fr ein PJ original montiert war?

Jedenfalls handelt es sich bei den blauen Boges um die aktuellsten Modelle in der verstrkten 10er Ausfhrung.

Vielleicht knnte die Redaktion die Beitrge zum PJ ja mal ausgliedern.


Hat sich dein Board denn inzwischen gefunden?

----------

